# Pregnant fish, how much longer? I'm thinking soon....



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pregnant fish (Update, she the fry)*

*Update* She had 15 fry =) Scroll down for pics*


Hi there. I bought this little fishy yesterday, and after reading about how they breed, I'm pretty sure she is going to have babies. I can see that dark gravid spot and she looks pretty big and all. I'm going to buy one of those breeding nets for her tommorrow after school... Just wondering, how long should I wait before putting her in there when I get it?

This is the best picture I could get of her:


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

two more pictures...


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

So I bought one of those breeder nets. When should I put her in there and for how long? she has that square-ish look, but is still actively swimming around. I'm not sure how close she is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

Sunshine,

the breeding net is not adviceable....they stress the fish out. try putting a lot of plants in the tank to provide shelter to the fry. i would prefer moving the fish to secondary tank with lots of plants.

From the pics she can drop them in about 4 to 5 days tops, 2 at the earliest, however, each fish has a different time span. you cant really say. mine dropped hers in 2 days time since moving her to the breeding tank, however, another member's platy hasnt as yet and has been goin on for quite a while.

hope this helps.

cheers,


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

A breeding net is not the best thing for a preggers fish as it will cause stress from confinement. A net is much much better than a box, though.

I would suggest letting the fish swim free and then trying to catch the fry and place them in them in the net.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks. I'm unable to get a fry tank (parents won't let me) So I thought that the breeder would keep the fry safe from the 5 adult fish in there... I guess if it really causes them that much stress I'll just leave her out and put the survivors in the breeder to keep them safe for a while. Would it be fine if I caught her right before she was going to give birth and edged her into it gentley to safely give birth, then let her out when she's done?


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

*Try this*

When you have no other tanks the best you can do is make sure you have plenty of plants for the little guys to hide in. They have what is called breeder grass which is what I have in my tank that houses the expectant moms. This helps until I can get the mom out. One of my female guppies and 2 female red wag platies just gave birth about 20 min. ago. I love the little guys. I will eventually move them to my fry tank. Good Luck!


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

I do have some plants in there. I have elodea and this other one...I forget what it's called but it looks kinda like seaweed, here's a picture. Will that be enough shelter for them?


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

That looks like it will do the trick. The little cave you have there is great also because they like to hide. The only other thing I might add is a few floating plants. I think you'll do just fine. You will eventually have to move them to something different.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'll put some floating plants in there for them. I can't wait till they have the fry! =]


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

A few pics of my fry tank. Love my babies! 22 guppie fry, 1 red wag platy fry and 3 mickey mouse platy fry.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Aww, the fry are so cute! I love the mini platy =] Can't wait till my fish has hers.


----------



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

When she does I would love to see a pic. I am waiting for 2 of my red wags to drop some anyday now. They look like they are going to pop.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i lost all my mickey mouse platy fry. i guess its something in the water...on the upside....my Calico's are prego!!!!!!


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Good like with your fry! Still no babies from her yet though. I can't wait =]


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

My fish had her fry! I'm guessing that it was last night. I almost gave up hope becuase there were still no fry after a month, I figured that I had missed them and they'd been eaten. I was looking at my new little neon tetras swimming around in there when I noticed two tiny platies hiding in some elodea. I'm pretty sure that there are five of them in there. I caught two of them and put them in the breeder box, and there are at least two or three still in the tank swimming around. They're hard to catch without uprooting every plant in thet tank! I'm going to wait until the little ones hiding are in an easy place to catch them. 
They're so cute! I'll try to get a picture up soon..


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

There's now three little fry in the breeder box. I'm checking back everynow and then to see if more come out of hiding.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the three that I was able to save so far.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Found one more =) I'm surprised they weren't all eaten. I have another platy that looks like she may have fry soon also. =]


----------



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't put her in a breeder net if I were you. They stress fish out way too much. Instead, I would just leave her in the main tank to give birth, and after she does, take the babies out. 
Cheers!


----------



## fry_forever! (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooh very cute! =)


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks =) I found two more, so far I have six little fry safe in the breeder. I'm going to let the pregnant fish have her fry in the tank and just rescue the survivors. She's hanging out by the heater a lot now so I'm thinking she might have them soon.


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

Now I have 15 fry =)


----------



## SunshinePlaty (Mar 14, 2009)

more pics =)


----------



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

congrats!! they are so cute! 
I am soo anxious for mine to have hers!! She is gonna burst like any second!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

cool! nice looking fry! yupp you platy can drop frys 3 more times with out having to mate. its like they found a way to store sperm that will allow them to fertilize the eggs for up to 3 times. smart eh?


----------

